# Boat shed design.



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Very nice. trailer in the shade as well.
Sarah


----------



## tbduwyo (Apr 3, 2015)

I have been thinking of doing something just like this. Are the rollers made of pvc with iron pipe inside or did you go with actual rollers?


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

It needs to be bigger... what happens when you get more boats? That looks really great. I wonder if it would be a good idea to get black mesh fabric to wrap the shed, to keep the sun off the boats and critters off the gear. Just a thought.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

tbduwyo said:


> I have been thinking of doing something just like this. Are the rollers made of pvc with iron pipe inside or did you go with actual rollers?


 Yeah the rollers are 2 inch pvc over 1.5 inch steel pipe. All from Home Depot They work pretty decent.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

jerseyjeff said:


> It needs to be bigger... what happens when you get more boats? That looks really great. I wonder if it would be a good idea to get black mesh fabric to wrap the shed, to keep the sun off the boats and critters off the gear. Just a thought.


I am going to finish paneling the one side of the shed and cut a mesh tarp for the opening to bungee in place to increase the shade. 
Critters can always get in so I use mouse repellents and traps in the floor of the boats. That’s worked for years in Colorado and New Mexico.


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

tbduwyo said:


> Are the rollers made of pvc with iron pipe inside or did you go with actual rollers?


I made rollers from 3" schedule 40 PVC on 2" square tubing. Less restrictive surface area inside (2 corners) and allows for very little play, i.e., nice fit. I use loctite spray-on glue and thin outdoor carpet on the outside. They roll easily when sliding a fiberglass canoe across them.


----------

